# IBS or Endometriosis?



## 21071 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have IBS for the past 4 years now but recently another abdomen symptom came up. I tend to get a dull achy feeling around my pelvic region (same feeling i get right b4 my period) it would get worse and than back off hours at time plus right around my period it seems to get worse(whether b4 or after). One day i will wake up with it another i will be fine. I can tell the difference between my IBS pain and something different and these two are def. different but lately im losing it between my IBS and the other pain and i don't know if im even feeling pain anymore b/c i always have it. I have ibs yes, but my a friend said my other pain might be endometriosis(sp) because she has it and everything i told her was the symptoms. Im so lost...i can't go to the doctor agian because money is tight right now. I have had a "put your feet up" checkup everything was fine that way so i would need to go back in and probably have some sort of test done which will cost more money and if thats not it well have to try agian...and yet at the same time my mother doesn't want me to go to the doctor to figure out why im always in some way or another in pain. I understand money issues but im so tired of it i could cry...second thought i think i will :"(


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Endometriosis CAN cause ibs symptoms, because the stray womb cells can attach to the bowel, bleed and create adhesions in the pelvic area.The other symptoms are painful periods, painful sex and difficulty concieving.I often wonder if I have endometriosis as I have all the symptoms. Like you, I can't always disinguish IBS pain from gynaeological pain, except the first day of my period when I'm crawling round the floor in agony. A few years ago I saw a gynaecologist about it but she was quite dismissive and claimed that even if I do have it, there's not much they can do as it tends to reoccur. She offered me a laporoscopy (when they insert a tiny camera into the abdomen under local anaesthetic) but I was put off by the 18-month waiting list, also there is a small risk of puncturing the womb or bowel. I'm thinking of asking for the test again, because I'd like to know, and also I've heard people can get relief from endo with laser treatment. Do you have free GUM/ sexual health clinics in the US? This is how I got referred the first time.


----------



## 21071 (Aug 30, 2006)

We have free clinics but around my area i don't know of any except for planned parenthood and im not sure if they can take care of that stuff. Thank you for your story it comforted me a bit to hear someone else not know which problem they have.


----------

